# My new Chloe marcie medium crossbody!



## Shiny lv

Hey everyone, just bought this beautiful bag from *******. Paid $1225 including tax. It retails for $1490. It is such a versatile bag and I am very happy with the purchase


----------



## MS3

What a treasure! Looks good!


----------



## Shiny lv

MS3 said:


> What a treasure! Looks good!


Thank you


----------



## natjyl

Is this the Tan?? I've been considering between muted brown and tan!


----------



## Shiny lv

natjyl said:


> Is this the Tan?? I've been considering between muted brown and tan!


This one is Tan.


----------



## Yaoooooo




----------



## rdgldy

It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Shiny lv

rdgldy said:


> It’s gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

Did you purchase new or resale? That’s a great price!


----------



## RTA

Gorgeous bag. The tan is such a great color, so versatile.


----------



## Shiny lv

RTA said:


> Gorgeous bag. The tan is such a great color, so versatile.


Thank you!


----------



## Shiny lv

RTA said:


> Gorgeous bag. The tan is such a great color, so versatile.


It’s brand new from ******* 
https://www.*******.com/products/chlo-logo-embossed-shoulder-bag-97309920?variant=39386060619889Also you can get cash back from Rakuten.


----------



## Roie55

@Megs @Vlad @Swanky , Hi Admins, can we close this thread from comments, dont want any further discussion of this store.


----------



## rdgldy

Just purchased the same bag. It’s really a perfect crossbody for everyday use.


----------



## Shiny lv

rdgldy said:


> Just purchased the same bag. It’s really a perfect crossbody for everyday use.


Yea totally!!


----------



## Cici12

I really love the color and the size!!!!! Congrats! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Shiny lv

Cici12 said:


> I really love the color and the size!!!!! Congrats! Let us know how you like it!


 Thank you I have been using it everyday since I got it and even traveled with it. It’s very comfortable and fits so much!


----------

